# F.A.S.T M4 - A magazine for magazines... Different concept



## Thorvald (1 May 2008)

Here is something I stumbled upon recently, different take on magazine pouches... put the mags in a mag.  Videos etc on the site.

I6, it's a toy for you!

http://www.stractech.com/fast.html



> F.A.S.T. = Fast And Smooth Transition
> 
> The modular F.A.S.T. System is the fastest reloading device in the world.  It allows the operator to
> negotiate continuous sub-2 second reloads while keeping their weapon and eyes trained on the
> ...


----------



## Farmboy (1 May 2008)

CTOMS Inc. is bringing this into Canada  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 May 2008)

Seems like a very interesting idea... I wouldn't mind giving this a try.


----------



## Armymedic (1 May 2008)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> CTOMS Inc. is bringing this into Canada  ;D



That smiley means sarcasm....cause thats not "the" FAST CTOMS is bringing in.

And while it looks cool, I can't see any practical application within the military for this device. Perhaps the shooters who compete in those "combat shoots" can find use for it.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2008)

Methinks this is a bit gimmicky, and too much go-gadget-go, "go-go gadget FAST mag", does not look soldier proof to me. Possibly a K-Tel or Ronco product?

I'll stick to what I have.  ;D the good ole generic mag pouches (holds 10 mags) on my 'SADF' DPCU M83 webbing.


----------



## McG (1 May 2008)

Is that guy wearing US Army armour over CADPAT AR?
http://www.stractech.com/index.html


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2008)

I think thats the USMC desert MARPAT.


----------



## McG (1 May 2008)

I don't know.  It looks more like our's.





MARPAT


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2008)

I did notice the 'AIRSOFT' adapters available on the website, so I think I rest my case.

For all we know that pic is CADPAT 'style' AR bought from Ebay, and taken in the US.

I did notice the ACU ECBA, so he might a contractor or something, if the photo is real??

Who knows. 

Of all the USMC I seen in country ( and there were many), I never saw any wearing US Army kit.

Have a look at his fu-man-chu moustache too. Hummmmm. Of all the Jarheads I seen, their hair was always high and tight or shaven off, and so were their mo's always regulation. However coming off a mission, they were duty and dirty, and in need of a shave, but nothing as 'hollywood LCF' as that guy's mo.


----------



## MG34 (2 May 2008)

He is just some clown in a picture,it doesn't matter.This mag thingy is pure 100% BS from the looks of it


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 May 2008)

hmmm... After considering things like; cover, firing positions, mass/space vs. capacity...  this thing seems a little silly.

Its a Magazine magazine...  


All of the "Fast" loading is done in the standing... how different would it be in any other fire position, especially prone.  What about use of cover in various fire positions? This things seems okay if you're standing, facing the enemy in a fighting position, but I don't think its useful much beyond that.

And what happens in a catastrophic failure?  You have 3 mags fired across the battlefield and a stainless steal spring hanging from your rig... I'll pass, thanks.

It's also kinda big...  especially for only carrying 3 mags.  So. to carry the same mag capacity with this as I have in Op, I'd need 5 of these... hmmm... not practical.  Even if this was just used for "quick reaction shooting, in prolonged "close in" fighting, where I could see the need for fast mag changes, it hardly seems worth the mass....  But that's just me.

Besides all that, as pointed out, dude on the site with the Fu manchu just looks like clown shoes, the video on the side really doesn't show much about the system and the instructional video looks like it was filmed with a cell phone in a basement.

As well; 


			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I did notice the 'AIRSOFT' adapters available on the website, so I think I rest my case.





			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Methinks this is a bit gimmicky, and too much go-gadget-go, "go-go gadget FAST mag", does not look soldier proof to me. Possibly a K-Tel or Ronco product?



Yeah... exactly.  All the vedio needs is some big, hyper dude yelling... like the dude who does THESE commercials... 


Seemed like an interesting idea, but in retrospect, it just seems a little too... well... cheap and possibly ineffective.


----------



## LordOsborne (2 May 2008)

Piper: I agree with you that it seems rather large given the limited capacity. I'd think you'd still have to carry standard mag pouches to reload your magazine's magazine when it runs out


----------



## NL_engineer (2 May 2008)

This has been beaten to death on lightfighter.net (here)  ;D they didn't think it was that good of an idea.


----------



## medaid (13 May 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> Is that guy wearing US Army armour over CADPAT AR?
> http://www.stractech.com/index.html



Yes, that's AR CADPAT he's wearing, you can tell by the large "pinkish" patches shown which is not on the MARPAT uniform.


----------



## medaid (13 May 2008)

It's actually quite a stupid idea.

I have yet to see a self-respecting operator, soldier, airman/woman, Marine to come out and said they've used it. Now... that might just mean they're a closet FAST used but somehow I doubt that VERY much.


----------



## MG34 (26 May 2008)

I happen to know someone who was suckered into the hype of this POS and bought one, I'll see if I can get ahold of it and do some range work....I predict failure on a massive scale.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 May 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> I happen to know someone who was suckered into the hype of this POS and bought one, I'll see if I can get ahold of it and do some range work....I predict failure on a massive scale.



If you get the chance to play with it, please post some pics and a review.    

I don't have a lot of faith in the idea of a magazine magazine, but ya never know... obviously someone thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

Yeah, the airsoft community...


----------



## Farmboy (26 May 2008)

> I happen to know someone who was suckered into the hype of this POS and bought one, I'll see if I can get ahold of it and do some range work....I predict failure on a massive scale.



 If we are thinking of the same person he bought the ITW FAST Mag.  About the same size as a single shingle.





Different from the STRAC  F.A.S.T.  Mag


----------



## MG34 (26 May 2008)

No different guy, but I'll still hack on Will   ;D


----------



## Farmboy (26 May 2008)

> but I'll still hack on Will



That goes without saying


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 May 2008)

Are you guys kidding?

Airsoft community is HUGE.
They probably put 10 times as much money into buying soldiers equipment than soldiers do.


----------



## medaid (28 May 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Are you guys kidding?
> 
> Airsoft community is HUGE.
> They probably put 10 times as much money into buying soldiers equipment than soldiers do.



Nope not kidding. I know how much airsofters spend on kit, hell they were the biggest customers before when I worked with ICE. They made up the majority of sales, when I was trying to push CF soldiers to buy quality kit with almost NIL results. Some of them will buy BALCS cut armour for Airsoft games when the CF soldiers have no clue what BALCS cut armour is, or what it fits, or how it's supposed to work. 

But the other funny thing is, even though they buy stuff, doesn't mean they know how to use it. if I wore everything that I see these airsofters wear on a regular basis, and I mean loaded down with the actual things in real life, I think I'd have a hard time moving let alone try and duck, weave and do running rolls like they do.


----------

